

Using ZeroMQ Security  - bmaeser
http://hintjens.com/blog:48

======
SEJeff
I wonder how long before saltstack adopts this? Something tells me not long at
all.

[1] [https://github.com/saltstack/salt](https://github.com/saltstack/salt)

